# Tax clearance



## Cooperj (May 25, 2020)

If one leaves Portugal having been a tax resident, can one submit a final tax return anytime of the year?


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Your submit the return in the months April - June. However you should change / notify the tax authority of your new address when you leave - legal requirement


----------

